# How did this seller print on Vans/Toms shoes?



## HoneyWell (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello, I am wondering how this seller printed on their shoes? 

Sorry I am not sure if the hyperlinks or images will work so here are the links:

The VANS shoes:
https://img0.etsystatic.com/052/1/6470308/il_570xN.717869550_iv42.jpg

TOMS shoes:
https://img1.etsystatic.com/055/1/6470308/il_570xN.710844725_d6vp.jpg

Their description is: These shoes are printed, not hand drawn, meaning they can be made within a few days unlike other sellers who take up to 4 weeks to work. This keeps the cost down and gets the shoes to the buyer much faster.

I wonder how they are able to heatpress the designs? I assume it was done on through a regular printer or plastisol? The shoes are irregularly shaped so I am not sure how they were able to adhere the designs on. Maybe they used a mini iron?They are also able to print on dark colors. I need a heatpress with a special shoe platen to put designs on my converse, I am curious to see how they were able to do it.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

They look like they've been printed and then pieced together


----------



## HoneyWell (Jul 23, 2015)

utero said:


> They look like they've been printed and then pieced together


Hello!

Thanks for replying! They are basic colored Toms and Vans and he offers printing service on them so I think he just directly print on the shoes.

More pictures:

https://img0.etsystatic.com/066/0/6470308/il_570xN.789919450_cla0.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/032/1/6470308/il_570xN.639652855_eewm.jpg

You can kind of see on the edges of the images are black because that is the original black material of the shoes and the images are adhered on top.


----------

